# My first real Live Steam " Reno "



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well i found this web forum while searching for a live steam train . And well after looking at them for a few years now on and of , I bought this amazing aster Reno .
Over all it's in good shape , the owner has not run it since he's owned it but he was not the original owner . 
I kinda had to take a gamble on how it runs , it looks very clean .But you never know , and i wont be able to fire it up till i finish the lay out .
I might take it some where and have it tested tho so we will see .
I'm thinking of sending it back if they will take it and upgrade it a bit with a newer Boiler and a gauge .
I'm not sure how that will efffect it's orginality ? Do you guys as collecters see this as an issue ?
Thanks in advance 
P.S. Thats the sellers raised track not mine ... he just wanted to show me how the train looked on rails : ) 
Joe 



OK i tried to post a photo , even made it smaller but it didn't work


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Joe, congratulation! It seems Reno's are getting into fashion again. You can test it on air, in fact, you should if the engine did not run before, which is a possibility in this case. Why would you want to replace the boiler? The original ones are OK. Anyway, good luck and check Dwight's thread http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/121449/afv/topic/Default.aspx Best wishes from Taipei, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe
What gauge and why?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi
"Taipei, Zubi"
Interesting, my son Matt is flying into Taipei tomorrow then a flight home for a visit...should be a bit of adventure with the weather pattern between Japan and Taipei.


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

[url="


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

[url="


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Joe, that looks like a beautiful condition, and it is a beautiful engine. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Charles on 04 Aug 2011 07:19 PM 
Joe
What gauge and why? 


Charles, water gauge I believe, but why? Zubi


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Posted By Charles on 04 Aug 2011 07:19 PM 
Joe
What gauge and why? 



G gauge and whay ask why ? haha 

A pressure Gauge Charley it dose not have one .


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Charles on 04 Aug 2011 07:21 PM 
Zubi
"Taipei, Zubi"
Interesting, my son Matt is flying into Taipei tomorrow then a flight home for a visit...should be a bit of adventure with the weather pattern between Japan and Taipei.


Charles, Yes, I have been a frequent visitor here in Taipei over the last 6 years or so. This time I'm here for a month, but that seems a bit long without any trains... Is your son going to be here just for a day? The weather here is similar to Tokyo but hotter, Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been to Taipei as well as all over the island. Beautiful there. 

Joe, 
you could also test it on rollers with steam. 
If it truly has "never" been steamed, I can't see why the boiler would be bad.


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank You Zubi


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Posted By iceclimber on 04 Aug 2011 08:12 PM 
I have been to Taipei as well as all over the island. Beautiful there. 

Joe, 
you could also test it on rollers with steam. 
If it truly has "never" been steamed, I can't see why the boiler would be bad. Great Idea , i'll have to work on learning how to test run it with the air . I'm sure it will be fine i was just thinking maybe things have changed since it was built . You guys have to remeber i really green at this stuff .
I like to work on old cars and trucks , i have the mind set of repair or replace ... make it better ..

I should have the Train Monday afternoon .. August 8th It's going to be a very very long weekend ..


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice Purchase Joe. And welcome to the board. Lots of good guys here. Good luck with you agonizing wait this weekend!


----------

